# Vape Elixir Now available in 18MG



## Stroodlepuff (13/11/14)

We have good news for the 18MG club!

Vape Elixir is now available in 18mg from Vape King! 

At the same awesome price of R130.00 for 30ml's you know you don't want to miss them!

Stock will be loaded onto the site in a bit - but for now, here is a reminder of the flavours!


AWESOMESAUCE

MYSTERIOUS FRUIT MUXTURE WITH A DELICATE TOUCH OF MENTHOL


BEETLEJUICE

PERFECTLY BALANCED TANGARINE AND ORANGE


BLACK CIGAR

PIPE TOBACCO CIGAR, NOT FOR THE FAINT HEARTED


COUMARIN PIPE

MILD PIPE TOBACCO, SLIGHTLY SWEET WITH A WONDERFUL AROMA


INCOGNITO

DAZZLING ARRAY OF RASPBERRIES AND BLACKBERRIES


NYMPHOMANIAC

SENSUAL WILD CHERRIES TO SATISFY YOUR EVERY DESIRE


PINK SPOT

DELIGHTFUL STRAWBERRY MILKSHAKE


PLASMA JUICE

EXCUISITE BLEND OF WATERMELON, GRAPES AND MENTHOL


QALACTIN HYPERMINT

TENACIOUS BLEND OF MENTHOL, MINT, SPEARMING, KOOLADA AND WINTERGREEN


SHIPWRECKED

SMOOTH AND SPICY TURKISH TOBACCO BLEND


SNOLLYGOSTER

FRUITY BUBBLEGUM DELIGHT


STARDUST

TINKLING SHERBET FLAVOURS THAT WILL KEEP YOU GUESSING

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (13/11/14)

Oh nice, this does change things


----------

